# Looking for Artist for one of two comic projects



## DeadWolf29 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am looking for an artist who is willing to collaborate with me on one of two comic projects that I am currently writing.  I can only do one because of A) tome constraints and B) I doubt I would be able to write more than one project at once.  I'm also trying to keep the artists obligations in mind as well.  I will post the two scripts here, and if anyone is interested please reply.  Any feedback is also appreciated.

This first one is an idea that I got after watching "The Corpse Bride" then going on a three hour "Invader Zim" binge.  It's called Deadsville and is, to say the least, a bit wacky.

Deadsville - Chapter I

This second one is a bit on the darker side.  It's set in a Sonic the Hedgehog/Mobian/Exterminatus Now kind of world.  I don't really remember where the inspiration for this one came from.  Maybe from "Spawn".  The tentative title at the moment is "War of Souls".

War of Souls - Chapter I - The Reaper's Message

Please leave feedback.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 8, 2008)

Are you posting this here because you're looking for a critique on the dialogue, or something?  Because, aside from maybe me, there aren't too many folks who frequent this forum who do both visual art and writing.  If you're looking for an artist to do this comic for you, try posting this in The Black Market, or something like that.
Edit: The Art Exchange.  Not the Black Market.


----------

